# Peugeot 106 filling up gearbox oil



## harrisan7883 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi, 
I'm probably being incredibly dumb here, but does anyone know how to put oil in the gearbox of a 106? I, (and my friends) can not seem to find anywhere to fill it up. The manual doesn't even mention it but I defintiely think it needs doing judging by the noises my gearbox is making!
Any help would be great.
Cheers


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Check out the Haynes manual for your car and see what it says....http://www.haynes.com/


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

om most manual transmissions, you have to remove the shift boot, and then remove the bolts on the top of the shifter lever plate, and remove it.

yes, inside the car, so be careful not to spill it all over.


----------

